# New Viv For My Bearded dragon



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Hiya all, So i brought my Beardie about 7months ago, She was only a couple months when i got her. 


When i brought her i also brought one of Pets at homes Bearded dragon home for life vivarium,
DSC_0001-1_zps52313016.jpg Photo by unrealtour72 | Photobucket

At this point i didnt know to much about reptiles & keeping them as this is my 1st reptile, Since then i have researched the hell out of reptiles & homing etc. Thats when i soon realised that i have not got a home for life! More a home for growing up in....:devil:





I tried loads of difrent looks and styles in the viv but could never get it quite right, It just comes down to not being big enough. So i decided im gonna build a custom one myself, Never really built anything before But done alot of motorbike mechanics before so not scared to use some tools. I then started to work out the sizes of each pieces etc and everything else, I will mainly let the pics do the talking as i cant be arsed :lol2:








IMAG0994_zpsb1239841.jpg Photo by unrealtour72 | Photobucket


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

IMAG1200_zpsbcae0a9e.jpg Photo by unrealtour72 | Photobucket


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking really good now :2thumb:

Do you have both a heat mat and a ceramic in there?


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Cheers m8, Yeah it is getting ther just gotta finish off the fake background for it :whistling2: & Yeah ive got both a ceramic & heatmat but im rarely gonna be using them i think, And i would never be stupid enough to use both together lol Although it is a big arse viv :lol2:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Put them on stats  You may want to monitor the temperature that the dome the ceramic is in gets to, it may well get extremely hot and could potentially cause a fire where it is in contact with the timber. Looking good though.

Dave


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

my_shed said:


> Put them on stats  You may want to monitor the temperature that the dome the ceramic is in gets to, it may well get extremely hot and could potentially cause a fire where it is in contact with the timber. Looking good though.
> 
> Dave


Yeah ive brought a HabiStat Digital Dimming Thermostat Day and Night +Timer 
& also got a couple komodo thero/humidity stats, Probably gonna get a couple more little ones with the long wires with the sensor on the end, Then i can monitor more specific areas. I havent set the habistat thermostat up yet because been busy with the background. That will be soon.

I also brought a arcadia t5 setup & an arcadia flood lamp, The t5 is at the back to cover the hole top area & i brought the flood lamp too flood the bottom...which it does very well! I was thinking of having the flood on just for the main daytime hours, But now im thinking of having it on an hour after the t5 & and off an hour before the t5. :whistling2:

Will upload some pictures of the background in a minuite.

Anyone got any suggestions for improvement ?? :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is some pics of the background so far!! This is my 1st background build ever and dont really know what im doing :whistling2: But im doing alright i think : victory: 

Hopefully i will have the background finished in the next couple days!! 

Its just a simple grout, color & varnish. Oh and some red sand.














Will have more pics tomo hopefully :2thumb:


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks really good what did you use to get that sandy look?


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

skilzo said:


> Looks really good what did you use to get that sandy look?


You talking about the red splodges ?? That is sand lol Sprinkled the sand on after the first coat of varnish. Then varnished over it with a spray bottle so the sand didnt stick to the brush & rub off.


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh and the tarpaulin is only in ther to protect the wood, Hopefully you wont see any of it when its finished. Gonna fill it up with a deep substrate, Probably sand as thats what she has always lived on & loves digging/burrowing !!

I cant think of anything safer than sand really, well that id be happy to use.

Anyone got some suggestions ?? 

:whistling2:


----------



## graemehazell (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks great! In the middle of planning my first build so its good to see ideas!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great but that background will need a lot more work I'm afraid. A dragons claws will rip it to shreds in a matter of days. It needs to be a rock solid finish which doesn't happen in so little coats. To put it in to perspective my latest 4x2x2 has used over 30kg of powdered grout. If your beardie jumps up your walls or on to a ledge it will sink its claws in and rip up chunks as it pulls them out. Its belly and spikes will also where it down as it rubs against it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you don't want to be introducing her and have to remove her to do the background again. My rule is push it with your index finger/thumb as hard as possible, if it dents then it isn't strong enough. Thick layers of grout will help get the job done quick but lose detail.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Second everything tom said with regards to the background. As for your substrate question, they don't live on sand in the wild, if I were you I'd look into clay, or rep desert bedding. Or a soil sand mix. Years ago when I had beardies they were on clay subsoil I dug from my garden, luckily we were digging the ground anyway and I got some of the orange-ish clay sub soil, sieved it, laid it in the viv and dampened it then added a pinch (literally) of sand to give a bit of a dusty feel to it. The subsoil dried and hardened and looked great as eell as being a bit closer to their natural dnvironment. Also feeders pick up calcium from clay substrates......good for your pet 

Dave


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking great! I cant wait to see it all finished an bright!

with regard to the flood. This fitting produces the same upper index of UV as the T5 but over a dedicated area. This is why they work so well in these larger vivs as supplimentary lighting.

I would have it on all day alongside the T5 linear lamp and then as you say coming on an hour before and an hour after the linear T5 turns off. 

sounds like a plan to me :2thumb:

good luck

John




Ultimate Stench said:


> Yeah ive brought a HabiStat Digital Dimming Thermostat Day and Night +Timer
> & also got a couple komodo thero/humidity stats, Probably gonna get a couple more little ones with the long wires with the sensor on the end, Then i can monitor more specific areas. I havent set the habistat thermostat up yet because been busy with the background. That will be soon.
> 
> I also brought a arcadia t5 setup & an arcadia flood lamp, The t5 is at the back to cover the hole top area & i brought the flood lamp too flood the bottom...which it does very well! I was thinking of having the flood on just for the main daytime hours, But now im thinking of having it on an hour after the t5 & and off an hour before the t5. :whistling2:
> ...


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> Looks great but that background will need a lot more work I'm afraid. A dragons claws will rip it to shreds in a matter of days. It needs to be a rock solid finish which doesn't happen in so little coats. To put it in to perspective my latest 4x2x2 has used over 30kg of powdered grout. If your beardie jumps up your walls or on to a ledge it will sink its claws in and rip up chunks as it pulls them out. Its belly and spikes will also where it down as it rubs against it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but you don't want to be introducing her and have to remove her to do the background again. My rule is push it with your index finger/thumb as hard as possible, if it dents then it isn't strong enough. Thick layers of grout will help get the job done quick but lose detail.



Hiya m8, So you used more than 30kg powder? Sounds like alot to me, Ive used almost 7kg so far and ive coverd a hell of alot of polystyrene, Infact almost finished now and its all rock hard when i press on it. 

I plan on getting another 3.5kg bag tomorrow & that will be enough to finish it. We will see how strong the final outcome is :whistling2:

Also i really dont beleave that her belly/spikes are gonna do any damage atall, Thats like some off her softest areas.


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Looking great! I cant wait to see it all finished an bright!
> 
> with regard to the flood. This fitting produces the same upper index of UV as the T5 but over a dedicated area. This is why they work so well in these larger vivs as supplimentary lighting.
> 
> ...



Cheers for dropping in buddy, Yeah i think im gonna go with all day for the flood, It works perfectly for flooding the bottom with uv, With out this on its quite dark & shaded under the shelf. 

Got much further with the background today so will upload some more pics tonight or tomo. :2thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ultimate Stench said:


> Hiya m8, So you used more than 30kg powder? Sounds like alot to me, Ive used almost 7kg so far and ive coverd a hell of alot of polystyrene, Infact almost finished now and its all rock hard when i press on it.
> 
> I plan on getting another 3.5kg bag tomorrow & that will be enough to finish it. We will see how strong the final outcome is :whistling2:
> 
> Also i really dont beleave that her belly/spikes are gonna do any damage atall, Thats like some off her softest areas.


I apologise, I am a bear faced liar! Just over 10kg of grout I've used not 30kg, don't know why I had that number in my head! I was going to say the varnish and sand will add some strength to it. If it is indeed rock solid then it'll be fine. But trust me the spikes and belly and all does wear it down, I know from experience. Doesn't matter how soft the belly is constant friction will eventually wear it down which is why it needs to be ultra thick. I'll be honest I don't varnish my builds as I hate the shine it gives so I'd imagine that'll add some initial form of perfection so hopefully this won't happen. Just warning you is all so you don't have to come back and do it again!


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

tomcannon said:


> I apologise, I am a bear faced liar! Just over 10kg of grout I've used not 30kg, don't know why I had that number in my head! I was going to say the varnish and sand will add some strength to it. If it is indeed rock solid then it'll be fine. But trust me the spikes and belly and all does wear it down, I know from experience. Doesn't matter how soft the belly is constant friction will eventually wear it down which is why it needs to be ultra thick. I'll be honest I don't varnish my builds as I hate the shine it gives so I'd imagine that'll add some initial form of perfection so hopefully this won't happen. Just warning you is all so you don't have to come back and do it again!


Haha fort 30kg was abit much when you said it, The background is much stronger today after another layer of grout & two coats of varnish.

I think the varnish does make it abit stronger aswell & the varnish im using hasnt got no shine to it whatso ever!! Looks great close up, I will get some more pics tomo,

Im hopeing to get the background finished tomo, Only problem is im low on varnish so gonna try get the background done & then do the cave & hides etc at a later stage. 

Also when you mix grout up and add paints etc to the mix, then is this not a toxic mix at this stage ?? And its still toxic when dried unless you use non toxic varnish to cover all the grout?, Because if a beardie lick's a grout backgroud that hasnt been sealed with non toxic varnish...will that not be bad for the reptile?? Meaning you really should cover all the grout with safe varnish? :whistling2: Or is grout not toxic ??? 

Hope that makes sense:blush:

Also does anyone know any shops i can buy some polyvine decorators varnish at ?? I know ebay but dont want to wait a week.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ultimate Stench said:


> Haha fort 30kg was abit much when you said it, The background is much stronger today after another layer of grout & two coats of varnish.
> 
> I think the varnish does make it abit stronger aswell & the varnish im using hasnt got no shine to it whatso ever!! Looks great close up, I will get some more pics tomo,
> 
> ...


What varnish are you using? Also up close pics of the varnished surface would be great. I would like to varnish some work of mine if the finish is as good as it sounds. 

Unsealed grout is perfectly fine unless of course you were to use anti fungal ones but then I think that's only toxic to Amphibs(?).


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Ermmm its called....Polyvine Decorators Dead Flat Varnish Paint. 

Its white when you put it on but then drys up clear with no shine. :2thumb:

POLYVINE DECORATORS VARNISH DEAD FLAT FINISH 1LTR | eBay

Thats the stuff.

I will get some close up pics soon for ya : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ultimate Stench said:


> Ermmm its called....Polyvine Decorators Dead Flat Varnish Paint.
> 
> Its white when you put it on but then drys up clear with no shine. :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Brilliant, I'd appreciate it if you could.


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

IMAG1480_zpsaec6edcc.jpg Photo by unrealtour72 | Photobucket







Some of them was still drying as you can see. Will get some pics tomo when its all finished :gasp:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ultimate Stench said:


> [URL=http://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q766/unrealtour72/IMAG1481_zps711e2f99.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> IMAG1480_zpsaec6edcc.jpg Photo by unrealtour72 | Photobucket
> ...


Wicked. That second image has varnish applied?


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah mate 2nd pic is fully varnished, Here is some more pics that have been fully varnished. 











All the dark red patches is red sand sprinkled onto wet varnish, Let dry and then spray over the sand to finish it off, Dont use a brush because itl just wipe the sand off.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> What varnish are you using? Also up close pics of the varnished surface would be great. I would like to varnish some work of mine if the finish is as good as it sounds.
> 
> Unsealed grout is perfectly fine unless of course you were to use anti fungal ones but then I think that's only toxic to Amphibs(?).


Im sorry if im hijacking the thread but i thought any grout would do for BD? Ill have to check which white one i used :bash::bash:

Also i added paint to the grout is this toxic? 

LEwis


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

lewkini said:


> Im sorry if im hijacking the thread but i thought any grout would do for BD? Ill have to check which white one i used :bash::bash:
> 
> Also i added paint to the grout is this toxic?
> 
> LEwis



Well i guess it depends on which grout & paint you used. If you used normal white wall tile grout & acrylic paints then you are probably ok.

Ive used Low Voc Emulsion paint & Cement color powder. But then ive sealed it all with the toxic free varnish, So its all safe.

I dont get why people wouldent want to varnish it?? Not only does varnish seal it all nicely but you can add layers off sand inbetween coats, Gives it a good look i think :2thumb:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Im sorry if im hijacking the thread but i thought any grout would do for BD? Ill have to check which white one i used :bash::bash:
> 
> Also i added paint to the grout is this toxic?
> 
> LEwis


Like I said I'm pretty sure it's only the anti mould stuff and it only applies to Amphibs. What paint did you use? I use polyvine acrylic which are free of toxins. I'd be extremely surprised if it would be of any detriment to your beardy, don't you worry.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> Im sorry if im hijacking the thread but i thought any grout would do for BD? Ill have to check which white one i used :bash::bash:
> 
> Also i added paint to the grout is this toxic?
> 
> LEwis





Ultimate Stench said:


> Well i guess it depends on which grout & paint you used. If you used normal white wall tile grout & acrylic paints then you are probably ok.
> 
> Ive used Low Voc Emulsion paint & Cement color powder. But then ive sealed it all with the toxic free varnish, So its all safe.
> 
> I dont get why people wouldent want to varnish it?? Not only does varnish seal it all nicely but you can add layers off sand inbetween coats, Gives it a good look i think :2thumb:


Like anything, It's all personal preference. I tend not to varnish as I don't like the finish it gives. However I will be trying this varnish you've used as I would rather it varnished if it didn't affect the overall appearance.


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

tomcannon said:


> Like I said I'm pretty sure it's only the anti mould stuff and it only applies to Amphibs. What paint did you use? I use polyvine acrylic which are free of toxins. I'd be extremely surprised if it would be of any detriment to your beardy, don't you worry.


I used a mixture of the polyvine range but mainly the system 3 acrylic paints!

The Information | Daler Rowney

I don't know if I used a anti mould grout! Ill have to check!

I don't know wether to varnish now  I'm pretty much done tho!

Lewis


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

lewkini said:


> I used a mixture of the polyvine range but mainly the system 3 acrylic paints!
> 
> The Information | Daler Rowney
> 
> ...


If this varnish listed about gives a good result then you may as well varnish. Be easier to clean too. Do a test patch and see if you like the result.


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah no shine from that varnish mate & it does make it harder yes, Ive used 2layers & then a final layer which is sprayed on so abit thicker coat.
Its quite strong after this but if price wasnt an issue id love to use about 7coats. That would be indestructible :lol2:

Anyway ive finished my background off now and moved my dragon to her new home :welcome: She proper seems to love it bless er! 

Heres Some pics anyway....
























It isnt 100% yet, Id say about 80% at the moment. But not bad for a 1st attempt aye :whistling2:


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Looking good mate! So in total you used 3 coats of varnish?


----------



## Ultimate Stench (Feb 7, 2013)

lewkini said:


> Looking good mate! So in total you used 3 coats of varnish?


Yeah mate used 3coats, 2 coats with a brush & while its still wet on the 2nd layer i sprinkled sand onto it & left to dry, Once dry the sand is 50% stuck down but you then need to get a spray bottle and spray the last coat on. and you can get a nice thick coat by spraying it on aswell, I had really wet patches and some evan like a small puddle lol But it dried up fine.

:2thumb:


----------

